# logitech z-680 sub taming



## lightlinked (Aug 3, 2010)

I've had these logitech z-680 speakers for a while now and the boomy sub is really starting to annoy me. I measured it with REW and i can make it a lil better with an equalizer plugin but that only works if i am in winamp or foobar. i would like a solution that flattens the response regardless of which input, which i guess leaves...
-some how insert my own subwoofer eq into this integrated design
-build a different box for it
-use a different subwoofer, driver and/or box with it, keeping the electronics.
I'm open to any options.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

DIY bass traps in the corners of the room?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Not to sure about PC subs, but maybe you can put a sub isolator pad down. Something like a SubDude(HD) by Auralex.

Here is more info : http://www.auralex.com/sound_isolation_subdude/subdude.asp

Also another cheap thing to do is remove the subwoofer and put about .25 of poly fill to make the bass tighter . This can be bought at your local hobby store for about $3-$8.

Not much else, but maybe turn down the bass level on the sub, and if you really want to experiment, maybe replace the sub


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

How much EQ are you applying to tame the sub?


----------



## lightlinked (Aug 3, 2010)

i think i'll try the polyfill and see what happens. it has horrible resonance around 85-90 hz irregardless of the room and placement, i dont remember how much eq i was giving it


----------



## lightlinked (Aug 3, 2010)

the polyfill seems to have done the trick in taming the resonance. although i'm slightly concerned about the transformer and rectifiers being insulated by the polyfill. 

thanks Picture_Shooter!


----------

